# Found bow



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok, so yesterday I was up at my aunts place putting up a fence, I noticed a shack on her property. I asked her about it, she said it was gutted by the previous occupants. So I went and took a look and found some books, misc. junk, and this...

























Only thing it says on it is 'high county hunter'. I was hoping someone might know something about it, in particular draw length and draw weight specifications?

I put the arrow rest on it and after careful inspection shot it several times. My guess is right now it's set at about 60#... shoot real good and fast


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice! Whatever it is you can't beat the price.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Rite! yeah i was stoked just at the find in good condition... then i shot it and did my happy dance!


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

http://highcountryarchery.net/

It doesnt appear to be one of their current models. I am sure it will sling a bolt though.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

What was in the books? I do love older book collections, never know what your going to find


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

biobacon said:


> What was in the books? I do love older book collections, never know what your going to find


best book was 'classic wilderness living: Wildwood Wisdom'. has a bunch of survival/bushcraft stuff in it, from survival shelters to medicinal plants...


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Good score on the bow!!!!


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

It has an adjustable pull weight, fixed draw length, early to mid 80's model. More than likely a 30 or 32 draw length.


----------

